# Kinky Couples Fun...Voyeur, Exhibitionism, and ?????



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2014)

So, let me start out with a story. My grandfather, RIP, was one of the true last bohemians. As a matter of fact, the old kook died in his 90's nudist hot tubbing with women half his age...Shag carpet, pillow rooms, and belonged to a nudist colony. 

More like a country club for nudists...Acres of shaded lawn, pools, hot tubs, saunas. tennis and volleyball courts, complete with a clubhouse and live-in employees. Yeah. Like that. 

And I used to go until my early teens as well. Never anything sexual about it, just an excuse to go to the pool really. But my grandfather, and his crazy Hungarian family and friends were notorious for these parties...

Anyway...Flash forward almost 2 decades...I'm a pretty normal dude, but lately have been having these fantasies about my lady and I having sex in front of another couple, who is also engaged in their own play. My girlfriend has had a threesome in the past once, and I know she's open to some bi-play...

Shit...I don't even know where I'm going with this thread...Well, we're going to Vegas, and she's on board with the idea of trying to find a stoner couple that we totally click with. Definite chemistry is a must, it has to be a couple that we just genuinely want to hang out with.

Not looking to swap, but definitely looking to see and be seen....A journey into exhibitionism...We've been together for 5 years, and are totally comfortable with each other...Never any trust or jealousy issues...Just looking to try something new...

Anyone else? Or are we just freaks??


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh man...If Nevaeh 'likes' my post, I really MIGHT be a freak...haha


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, Metasynth! Good to see you here, it's been a while. If you're not looking to swap, it has the potential to be a really fun experience. My second wife was quite the exhibitionist, and had the idea to go to Hedonism II in Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was quite a trip, and it was exciting and interesting to see people having sex just about everywhere in the resort. It was more exciting than I thought it would be to be watched having sex, I had to get warmed up the first couple of times with a public BJ from my new bride before I was ready to go. We met a cool couple that were real stoners (pretty much everyone was, as they sold great weed right on the beach while security just looked the other way), and hung out with them most of the time. I remember getting drinks for our ladies with the couple's husband which turned into an impromptu BJ contest that our wives set up when we got back to them with the drinks. I guess they won since my new buddy was the first to pop. I've been in threesomes and foursomes in the past where we did trade off, and although they were initially exciting, they all ended badly. Good luck, and please report back with the outcome


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Oh man...If Nevaeh 'likes' my post, I really MIGHT be a freak...haha


Haha, its all good.

Good luck finding a couple in Vegas that will have sex next to you and your girl.

~PEACE~


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

IDK, these things tend to be better in fantasy than reality…


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Metasynth! Good to see you here, it's been a while. If you're not looking to swap, it has the potential to be a really fun experience. My second wife was quite the exhibitionist, and had the idea to go to Hedonism II in Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was quite a trip, and it was exciting and interesting to see people having sex just about everywhere in the resort. It was more exciting than I thought it would be to be watched having sex, I had to get warmed up the first couple of times with a public BJ from my new bride before I was ready to go. We met a cool couple that were real stoners (pretty much everyone was, as they sold great weed right on the beach while security just looked the other way), and hung out with them most of the time. I remember getting drinks for our ladies with the couple's husband which turned into an impromptu BJ contest that our wives set up when we got back to them with the drinks. I guess they won since my new buddy was the first to pop. I've been in threesomes and foursomes in the past where we did trade off, and although they were initially exciting, they all ended badly. Good luck, and please report back with the outcome


Tell more stories bro!


----------



## charface (Oct 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> IDK, these things tend to be better in fantasy than reality…


Never hurts to give it another try.


----------



## charface (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been fortunate enough to be just enough psychopath to talk many people into doing many things they already wanted to do but were poor starters.
Not going to bother with stories but I have to say the best has been sober.
Again I have been all fucked up and disinhibited on all manner of shit but facing all that reality while completly aware really adds another level of rush.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Metasynth! Good to see you here, it's been a while. If you're not looking to swap, it has the potential to be a really fun experience. My second wife was quite the exhibitionist, and had the idea to go to Hedonism II in Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was quite a trip, and it was exciting and interesting to see people having sex just about everywhere in the resort. It was more exciting than I thought it would be to be watched having sex, I had to get warmed up the first couple of times with a public BJ from my new bride before I was ready to go. We met a cool couple that were real stoners (pretty much everyone was, as they sold great weed right on the beach while security just looked the other way), and hung out with them most of the time. I remember getting drinks for our ladies with the couple's husband which turned into an impromptu BJ contest that our wives set up when we got back to them with the drinks. I guess they won since my new buddy was the first to pop. I've been in threesomes and foursomes in the past where we did trade off, and although they were initially exciting, they all ended badly. Good luck, and please report back with the outcome


i thought you were gay?

maybve im thinking of someone else lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2014)

Our anniversary of 5 years was yesterday. Getting excited about the trip, leaving Saturday.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i thought you were gay?
> 
> maybve im thinking of someone else lol


Hey...you're not a kinky couple OR a swinger...

Are you?



Are you??


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hey...you're not a kinky couple OR a swinger...
> 
> Are you?
> 
> ...


 no. 

HAHHAHA


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

no judge tho i hope it happens for you guys, if thats what you want man go for it , !!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> no judge tho i hope it happens for you guys, if thats what you want man go for it , !!!!


Well, I dunno WHAT we want...I want her to be happy...Happy wife(gf in my case), happy life, right?

She liked the diamond necklace and matching earrings...

Maybe in vegas, a pearl necklace? Ooooohh...ZING! I couldn't resist....lol


I'm a super shy guy for the most part, and I don't wanna swap juices or partners with anyone else, cause I'm deathly paranoid of STD's and sickness..lol...Just prefer to stay clean, ya know? SO this all seems very out of character for me.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I dunno WHAT we want...I want her to be happy...Happy wife(gf in my case), happy life, right?
> 
> She liked the diamond necklace and matching earrings...
> 
> ...


i think theres ahuge stigma, alot of people are seriously actually clean...ya know , if YOURE uncomfortable with it, maybe go to a classy strip club get some dances together, than go home just YOU AND HER, that could be an alternative, she could buy some "las vegas" outfits and dance for you ina skwanky hotel room


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think theres ahuge stigma, alot of people are seriously actually clean...ya know , if YOURE uncomfortable with it, maybe go to a classy strip club get some dances together, than go home just YOU AND HER, that could be an alternative, she could buy some "las vegas" outfits and dance for you ina skwanky hotel room


Haha...she has vegas outfits...and I don't really wanna go to a strip joint...Half those girls are emotionally broken, and they're ALL in it for the money. We'd rather be around people who have a mutual attraction to us, if something were to happen. I have no expectations about this trip. What happens happens, and if that means nothing happens, then so be it. She's way more outgoing than I am...I just stay home and grow the weed...lol

I HAVE been looking for different things to do while we're out there. We usually just hang around the casino or hotel room, but I wouldn't mind getting out and about, especially considering we'll be there over halloween...

Our costumes...Except the wig we got is black and red, not just red. I haven't dressed up in probably 15 years....haha. And i've NEVER bought a costume before...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...she has vegas outfits...and I don't really wanna go to a strip joint...Half those girls are emotionally broken, and they're ALL in it for the money. We'd rather be around people who have a mutual attraction to us, if something were to happen. I have no expectations about this trip. What happens happens, and if that means nothing happens, then so be it. She's way more outgoing than I am...I just stay home and grow the weed...lol
> 
> I HAVE been looking for different things to do while we're out there. We usually just hang around the casino or hotel room, but I wouldn't mind getting out and about, especially considering we'll be there over halloween...
> 
> Our costumes...Except the wig we got is black and red, not just red. I haven't dressed up in probably 15 years....haha. And i've NEVER bought a costume before...


I like that costume!! especially her stockings and shoes!!! vavoom!


charface said:


> Never hurts to give it another try.


Listen to you LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i thought you were gay?
> 
> maybve im thinking of someone else lol


No, that's not me. I sometimes wish I was gay, I'd get laid a lot more than I currently do


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 20, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> No, that's not me. I sometimes wish I was gay, I'd get laid a lot more than I currently do


Goddamn, being gay would be a hell of a lot easier..


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 20, 2014)

Stuff like that can be fun as long youve both communicated what youre ok with and trust and respect each other going into it.
5 years is a good amount of time too, trying out adventurous stuff before you really know someone can get a little dicey, but it sounds like you have a good foundation.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Stuff like that can be fun as long youve both communicated what youre ok with and trust and respect each other going into it.
> 5 years is a good amount of time too, trying out adventurous stuff before you really know someone can get a little dicey, but it sounds like you have a good foundation.


Yeah, nothing happens unless we're both comfortable with it...Like I said before, I have o expectations, other than to have a good time in Vegas for a week during Halloween. 5 Years, living together for at least 3...No jealousy or trust issues between us. We have nothing to hide from each other.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 20, 2014)

There has to be swinger clubs in Vegas. Good luck Halloween is kinda boring in Vegas. I had good fun at the rio tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2014)

portland oregon actually has a few sex clubs where you can get it on in front of other couples, with other couples, etcetera.

just saying.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> portland oregon actually has a few sex clubs where you can get it on in front of other couples, with other couples, etcetera.
> 
> just saying.


Once again, we're not looking to get it on with anyone else...We're not really looking for too much really. It'd be cool to meet a couple who smokes as much weed as we do, and just have other people to hang out with in Vegas, even if strictly platonic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Once again, we're not looking to get it on with anyone else...We're not really looking for too much really. It'd be cool to meet a couple who smokes as much weed as we do, and just have other people to hang out with in Vegas, even if strictly platonic.


you can really do whatever you want at these sex clubs from what i hear. you don't have to get it on with anyone else but your spouse, you can arrange whatever the fuck you want. it's like an actual club, but with sex everywhere. one is owned by ron jeremy or something.

i'm sure vegas has the same thing.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/ron-jeremys-club-sesso-portland


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you can really do whatever you want at these sex clubs from what i hear. you don't have to get it on with anyone else but your spouse, you can arrange whatever the fuck you want. it's like an actual club, but with sex everywhere. one is owned by ron jeremy or something.
> 
> i'm sure vegas has the same thing.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/ron-jeremys-club-sesso-portland


I'm just not so sure that's our cup of tea. I think we're not looking to meet a couple to hook up with...I think we genuinely want to click with these people, and make some new friends...If the possibility for more lies there, then cool, if not, then cool...Gotta have chemistry. We're not looking for a strictly exhibitionist experience, we wanna feel comfortable around the people we're hanging with.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 20, 2014)

@Metasynth : Now there's a lot of planning and build up… LOL So much for spontaneity… 

BTW I can't believe someone said Halloween is boring in Vegas. I'd imagine it would be awesome!!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @Metasynth : Now there's a lot of planning and build up… LOL So much for spontaneity…
> 
> BTW I can't believe someone said Halloween is boring in Vegas. I'd imagine it would be awesome!!


There's a difference between planning/build up, and knowing what we're looking for. Yes, if the stars align just right, something might happen...But we're not expecting it to, and we won't be bummed when it doesn't work out. You seem pretty negative about the whole situation to begin with anyway.....


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> There's a difference between planning/build up, and knowing what we're looking for. Yes, if the stars align just right, something might happen...But we're not expecting it to, and we won't be bummed when it doesn't work out. You seem pretty negative about the whole situation to begin with anyway.....


ME?? Sorry, don't mean to sound that way. I just meant that when a person has an idea then lots of folks chime in, then it puts pressure on the person to go through w/ it. No dis, meant Meta. 
I was the one who said vegas sounds like a blast on Halloween and Liked your costumes BTW


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ME?? Sorry, don't mean to sound that way. I just meant that when a person has an idea then lots of folks chime in, then it puts pressure on the person to go through w/ it. No dis, meant Meta.
> I was the one who said vegas sounds like a blast on Halloween and Liked your costumes BTW


No, I gotcha...My bad.


----------



## Rosebud and friend (Aug 6, 2018)

Question to Vegas smokers. My gf (35 redhead, hot) wants to be watched while we have sex but no swapping. She is breaking out. OK is another joins us and does their own thing while we watch. Will be in LV over Labor Day week end. She is kinda a show off. Neither one of us in hard on the eyes. LMK


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

Zombie thread risen from the dead...

Sort of like my boner.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah, I dunno why. Lol.

We never did any swinging or voyeurism or exhibitionism. We broke up and had a child together, in that order. We are co-parenting and my daughter is the best thing that could have come from that almost ten year relationship.

Yup, @ttystikk , zombie boner thread indeed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I dunno why. Lol.
> 
> We never did any swinging or voyeurism or exhibitionism. We broke up and had a child together, in that order. We are co-parenting and my daughter is the best thing that could have come from that almost ten year relationship.
> 
> Yup, @ttystikk , zombie boner thread indeed.


Just curious, did the introduction of swinging or voyeurism or exhibitionism contribute to the break up?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just curious, did the introduction of swinging or voyeurism or exhibitionism contribute to the break up?


Lol no, we never did anything. It was symptomatic of an already failing intimacy. 

Man, you’re nosey. Still in Filmore?


----------

